# Not entirely Wing Chun related but...



## dungeonworks (Jan 17, 2010)

...some of you may be interested in a thread I put up about a You Tube video we made at my JKD school and info on some upcoming seminars there in Grand Blanc, MI.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83991

Sorry if it is not Wing Chun related but some of you that I have PM'd with may be interested and hang mostly in the Wing Chun room.

Sorry if it is an intrusion to put this here too, but again, I know some of you that may be interested in this post.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 17, 2010)

Ah don't sweat it, Wing Chun, JKD close enough. ; )


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 17, 2010)

similar but not the same ,Two cents.Thanks for the post.


----------



## geezer (Jan 17, 2010)

dungeonworks said:


> I know some of you that may be interested in this post.



Thanks for the clip. Having those students stand there like dummies with their arms sticking straight out, hmmmm. Been there, done that in WC/WT/VT, too. Different movements, but still had to stand like a dummy (type-casting I guess). A live dummy is a lot cheaper than a wooden one!

Another thing, I was about to make a rude comment about the music in the background, but then again, my eskrima instuctor was having us do hubud to the strains of the _Blue Danube_ yesterday, so maybe I'll just shut up already.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 18, 2010)

geezer said:


> Thanks for the clip. Having those students stand there like dummies with their arms sticking straight out, hmmmm. Been there, done that in WC/WT/VT, too. Different movements, but still had to stand like a dummy (type-casting I guess). A live dummy is a lot cheaper than a wooden one!
> 
> Another thing, I was about to make a rude comment about the music in the background, but then again, my eskrima instuctor was having us do hubud to the strains of the _Blue Danube_ yesterday, so maybe I'll just shut up already.



Geezer, you'd really like our Kali night then as he puts on the Filipino or Indonesian (Im not sure) style music.  I personally like the music.  Being a "rhythmically challenged" white guy, the beat helps me a lot to get a flow going.  Out in the pole barn though, I like to crank up some old 80's metal while on the heavy bag!


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jan 19, 2010)

Tensei85 said:


> Ah don't sweat it, Wing Chun, JKD close enough. ; )


 
The JKD crowd might frown at being called close enough or the same as Wing Chun.  Some of them are a bit uppity.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 19, 2010)

The video is from Filipino arts.  As far as JKD being close to Wing Chun, I don't mind being called close because the Wing Chun in JKD is what has me interested.  I can understand it better in the JKD where as the traditional Wing Chun was hard for me due to the entirely different way of moving in it's footwork.  It feels more familiar to me, and as I said many times before, I plan to return to Wing Chun someday.  I feel there is a lot to the system I can benefit from in the way of infighting and sensitivity, and it is just plain COOL! :ultracool


----------



## geezer (Jan 19, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> The JKD crowd might frown at being called close enough or the same as Wing Chun. Some of them are a bit uppity.


 
Yeah, well some of the WC crowd are a bit uppity too! Folks like that are a major pain! Fortunately, there are also some generous and open-minded people in both camps too.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jan 19, 2010)

geezer said:


> Yeah, well some of the WC crowd are a bit uppity too! Folks like that are a major pain! Fortunately, there are also some generous and open-minded people in both camps too.


 
I'm only uppity when someone who hasn't trained in Wing Chun proceeds to tell me what Wing Chun is or isn't and they've never trained one minute of it, or only dabbled in it a couple of years.  I have, for the most part, been training/studying/practicing/teaching it for the past 27 years and I think I know a little bit about what the art is and isn't.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 19, 2010)

zepedawingchun said:


> I'm only uppity when someone who hasn't trained in Wing Chun proceeds to tell me what Wing Chun is or isn't and they've never trained one minute of it, or only dabbled in it a couple of years.  I have, for the most part, been training/studying/practicing/teaching it for the past 27 years and I think I know a little bit about what the art is and isn't.




I don't quite get what you are trying to say here....first, JKD guys are upitty, then you say you can be upitty too but only if someone of less experience than you in Wing Chun has a Wing Chun related opinion.....at least that is how I read your post.  All of that in a thread that plainly says it isn't WC related, and was meant for a very small 5 minute glimpse of where I train and what we do.

What gives and who the hell cares who is upitty?  There are closed minded A$S holes no matter what style one talks about.


----------



## geezer (Jan 22, 2010)

dungeonworks said:


> What gives and who the hell cares who is upitty? There are closed minded A$S holes no matter what style one talks about.


 
True enough, and that's a pity... BTW, what's the opposite of "uppity"?


----------



## blindsage (Jan 22, 2010)

Downity?  :ultracool


----------

